# Can I use enhanced Pork Shoulder/ Butt for Buckboard Bacon?



## radioguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Got a good deal on shoulder butts, $1.25 lb.  These are "enhanced"  by a solution of up to 3% water, salt and sodium phosphates.  Would these be good to use for buckboard bacon?  I have been wanting to cold smoke bacon before the weather gets too warm and cannot find a good deal on pork bellies.  I'm wanting to use Pops wet brine method for my first BBB attempt.   I think these would be good to use, just cut back on salt during the brine.  But I am a total novice on curing so any advice is appreciated.

Thanks,

RG


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 31, 2014)

I did a few butts in Pops for hams and I don't think there was much difference. Do a test fry before smoking and soak it out in cold water if you think it is too salty.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah you can use them - they will work fine for you


----------



## radioguy (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.  Couldn't pass up that price.  Going to start BBB in a few days.

RG


----------



## smoking b (Apr 2, 2014)

RadioGuy said:


> Thanks for the advice. Couldn't pass up that price. Going to start BBB in a few days.
> 
> RG


I'll keep an eye out for your thread


----------

